# Is algaefix safe/a good idea? I have lots of algae on my plants!



## aquariumperson123 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a good amount of algae on my plants in my five gallon aquarium, I have some algae fix that I bought about a year ago, but I didn’t use it because I had a ghost shrimp in there. Do I use it? Do you guys have better solutions?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Are you sure that's algae or is it mulm? Maybe a bit of both? Can you vacuum it off?

Do you have bright lights on for too long?


----------



## aquariumperson123 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! Are you sure that's algae or is it mulm? Maybe a bit of both? Can you vacuum it off?
> 
> Do you have bright lights on for too long?


Mulm?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

*Mulm: *Organic sediment that accumulates in an aquarium
Source: Merriam-Webster​


----------



## aquariumperson123 (Jan 11, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> *Mulm: *Organic sediment that accumulates in an aquarium
> Source: Merriam-Webster​


Okay no it’s algae


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

aquariumperson123 said:


> I have a good amount of algae on my plants in my five gallon aquarium, I have some algae fix that I bought about a year ago, but I didn’t use it because I had a ghost shrimp in there. Do I use it? Do you guys have better solutions?
> View attachment 1025671


If your tank is big enough get a cleaner fish such as Kuhli loaches or a Siamese algae eater and even corys catfish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How long are your lights on?

Algae is caused, mostly, by an imbalance somewhere. If it is becoming an issue it's better to determine the reason rather than using fish or bottled additives to clean it up.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

and is the tank by a window or in sunlight


----------

